# Guake does not open after updating



## edsonwolf (Jul 30, 2021)

Solution:
https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/ool9e0/cant_start_guake_python_problem/


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2021)

Report the bug here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ or contact the maintainer of the x11/guake port.


----------



## edsonwolf (Jul 31, 2021)

Do I need to register again???


----------

